# Free driver finder



## zodiac7us (Dec 30, 2006)

I was wondering if there is a free driver finder that will find my missing drivers for my computer and then install them fro free? i found some that will find it but then i have to pay to install 

thanks


----------



## Z-snowman-N (Apr 11, 2008)

well once you know what drivers your missing, just find a free download,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think there are any free ones left anymore


----------

